# Pyrenäen



## Schwabe (20. Oktober 2008)

Wer kann mir Info`s zu einer Pyrenäen Durchquerung geben, verschiedene Seiten hab ich ich schon gefunden, unter anderem diese http://pyrenees2005.free.fr aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere noch einen Tip.


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal mit ran, denn das Thema PyrenäenX interessiert mich auch sehr.

The SNAKE kennst du? Paar Infos und Tracks sind da zu finden.
Die beiden komerziellen Anbieter eines PyrenäenXes hast du bestimmt abgegrast?

Das beste Kartenmaterial von Spanien dürfte wohl die Topo von www.compegps.com sein.  Oder hast du was besseres?

Für die frz. Seite kann man sich online die IGN 1:25000 auf www.geoportail.fr anschauen. 

http://www.feec.org/Informacio Gral/Refugis/ref_mon.php
ist wegen Unterkünfte sicherlich keine schlechte Quelle.

Poste mal einfach deine  sonstigen Quellen...
... das wäre super nett 


Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Momentan stehe ich noch ganz am Anfang, ausser der oben angeführten Seite hab ich noch nichts brauchbares für Mountainbiker gefunden.


----------



## rayc (23. Oktober 2008)

http://www.amigosdelciclismo.com/rutas/transpirenaica/

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> ...denn das Thema PyrenäenX interessiert mich auch sehr...


Untersteh Dich das ohne mich zu machen. 
Im Sommer hab ich auf dem Weißen Stein ne Spanierin getroffen, die in den Pyrenäen wohnt und mir von super Trails und Touren vorgeschwärmt hat. Hab es natürlich geschafft die E-Mail zu verlieren.


----------



## rayc (23. Oktober 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Untersteh Dich das ohne mich zu machen.
> Im Sommer hab ich auf dem Weißen Stein ne Spanierin getroffen, die in den Pyrenäen wohnt und mir von super Trails und Touren vorgeschwärmt hat. Hab es natürlich geschafft die E-Mail zu verlieren.



Pass auf, ich nehme dich sonst beim Wort, und du musst dann mit 

Ich habe den obigen Link heute morgen beim Coffee-Break von einen katalanischen Arbeitskollegen (und Biker) bekommen.

Ich kenne nur eine Spanierin aus den Pyrenäen und die fährt kein Bike  und will es nicht beigebracht bekommen .

Ray


----------



## Schwabe (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch folgende Seiten mit kostenlosen Karten und weiteren Info`s gefunden
http://iogrea.blogspot.com/
http://www.bicirutas.net/ca/rutas/btt/transpirenaica/
http://grandesrutas.huescaenbtt.es/TRANSPIRENAICA_1/trans_GPS_3.htm

Es gibt sicher noch mehr einfach suchen


----------



## mummin (25. Oktober 2008)

hi jungs,
bin auch gerade dabei eine route zu finden - möchte von Andorra nach biarritz - am besten in max. 10 tagen... mal sehen was sich machen lässt.

lg aus österreich


----------



## chris_01 (30. Oktober 2008)

das hört sich super an! Kenne die Gegend ganz gut (Arbeit) und wäre auch an Infos interessiert!
Gruss
CHRiS


----------



## mummin (30. Oktober 2008)

ich war hier mit dem motorrad einmal - irre lässig - aber leider noch recht wenig infos im web

werde jetzt mal auf spanischen und franz. seiten googeln - 
wenn ich was finde poste ichs
lg hannes


----------



## wurmspecht (1. November 2008)

Tät mich auch brennend interessieren , vor allem, wie man da vielleicht ohne Flieger runter und wieder heim kommt. Habe z:B. vor einigen Monaten einen getroffen, der seiner Firma das Rad gegeben hat, die eine Zweigstelle in Spanien hatten und ist mit dem  (teilweise Nacht-)Zug runtergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (1. November 2008)

war mal ein so mittel informativer Artikel in der Freeride, mit ganz netten Bildern, kannst du dir hier runterladen: 

www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv//Pyrenaeen-FREERIDE_0306_online.pdf


----------



## Benji (1. November 2008)

scheenes thema, mal was neues, spukte mir auch schonmal im kopf rum, vieleicht helfen ja die links:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-194728.html

oder hier, aber eher wandermäßig, aber karten müssen die ja auch benutzen:

http://www.frankreich-sued.de/wandern/pyrenaeen.htm

b


----------



## Stickstoff (1. November 2008)

sind zwar schon vier jahre vergangen seit ich in Pyrenäen war aber falls du die französische seite auch befahren möchtest und ein bisschen spontan bist,damit meine ich du kennst erst grob die richtung die du fahren willst und hast zeit es frei zu gestalten,es gab in jedem grosseren supermarkt sehr gute ortswanderkarten die definitiv viel günstiger waren als alles was man hier kriegt,sehr gut ausgearbeitet und meistens hat uns eine solche karte für ca.fünf radeltage gereicht.die gab es wirklich problemlos zu kriegen und wir haben wirklich(dank ihrer Qualität) nichts vermisst...dazu einem kleinem pyrenäen reiseführer und damit ist auch übernachtung auch gut gesichert,in spanien war es schwieriger mit guten kartenmaterial,falls sich da nichts geändert hat empfehle ich die hier zu besorgen ....


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> scheenes thema, mal was neues, spukte mir auch schonmal im kopf rum, ...



Dann komm doch mit RayC und mir mit 
Vom Tempo, Fahrtechnik und Einstellung passt das.


----------



## simplesaiman (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich werde ab juli 2009 mit dem mtb von wien auf die kanarischen inseln radeln und bin gerade dabei mir einen pyrenäenX vom mittelmeer an den atlantik zu basteln. dabei bin ich auf diesen thread gestossen. gibt es hierzu irgendwelche gps tracks? ist der thread-ersteller den cross gefahren?  
sind die fernwanderwege GR10 und/oder GR11 radelbar (längere tragestrecken eingeschlossen)? 

gruß und einen guten rutsch an alle!


----------



## Schwabe (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Nein selber bin ich die Strecke noch nicht gefahren, wollte dies aber für eine Planung in nächster Zeit mit einbeziehen.
Einen GPS Track ist vorhanden auf Wunsch bitte p M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansimax (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo

an Track-Daten hab ich da was gefunden, müßt euch e.w.t. Anmelden.

http://de.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=72887

http://de.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=224077

http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps.php?topo=321&sid=2df32af32b0ca09f5587d4b71663b7c9#

und eine Beschreibung aller ding nicht Übersetzt:
http://crabinos.neufblog.com/traversee_pyrenees_vtt/

wenn ihr mir Tipps für die Unterkunfts suche geben könnt wäre Super.


----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2009)

@Hansimax, schau mal in Post#2, da habe ich einen Link zu Unterkünfte gesetzt.

@Schwabe warum veröffentlichst du nicht einfach deine geplanten Track nicht bei www.gpies.de? Markiere ihn dort einfach als "geplant".

Das habe ich mit meiner Planung meines WessiX2008 auch gemacht, dann kannst du auch Feedback zur deiner Strecke bekommen.

Falls du ihn nicht veröffentlichen willst, hätte ich ihn gerne per Mail.

Ray


----------



## Hansimax (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Ray,

ja Danke habs gesehen, bin nur in Spanisch nicht so gut muß mir das genauer anschauen.
 Aber etwas anderes, du hast nicht zufällig einige Touren in den Vogensen bei Gpsies eingestellt? unter Rayc ?


----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2009)

Hansimax schrieb:


> Aber etwas anderes, du hast nicht zufällig einige Touren in den Vogensen bei Gpsies eingestellt? unter Rayc ?


ja, habe ich.
Achtung, die Abfahrt vom Hoheneck ist extrem heftig. Musste einiges Laufen. 
bist du was davon nachgefahren? 
Wenn du Fragen hast, dann entweder per Mail oder in einen eigenen Thread. 

Ray


----------



## Schwabe (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen hier der gewünschte Link zu der Tour
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=idopnufxhtniahbm


----------



## simplesaiman (3. Januar 2009)

@schwabe: dankeschön! 
kannst du angaben zur tour machen? schwierigkeitsgrad, trails oder schotterwege etc.?


----------



## loti (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Infos gefunden, die vielleicht für Pyrenäen-Radler interessant sind.
Gruß 
loti

*Fahrrad Tourismus in den Midi-Pyrenäen - Neuheiten 2009*​ *Mit dem Mountain-Bike quer durch Ariège-Pyrénées*
Das Departement Ariège-Pyrénées hat die meisten Strecken für Geländerad-Fahrer in Midi-Pyrenäen und kann als erstes eine vom französischen Radsportverband (Fédération Française de Cyclisme) anerkannte Pyrenäendurchquerung mit dem Mountain-Bike anbieten.
Diese Mountain-Bike-Tour von 223 km erfolgt in zwölf Etappen. Insgesamt gibt es in Frankreich sechs anerkannte Fernwanderstrecken für Gelände-Radfahrer. Zwei schwarze, fünf rote, drei blaue und zwei grüne Streckenabschnitte erfüllen alle sportlichen Anforderungen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Außerdem führt die Route über geschichtsträchtige Wege, wie dem «Chemin des Bonshommes», auf dem die verfolgten Katharer vor der Unterdrückung flohen, oder dem Pilgerpfad nach Santiago de Compostela. Eine Teilstrecke verläuft auf den Spuren der Tuchhändler, der «Voie verte des Filatiers», über eine ehemalige Bahntrasse. Bei der Mountain-Bike-Tour werden malerische Dörfer wie Camon oder Mirepoix, und das Plantaurel-Massiv,  die so genannten Kleinen Pyrenäen, gestreift. Die große Durchquerung der Ariège führt durch sehr unterschiedliche, schöne Landschaften. Ein entsprechender Radführer wird im März erscheinen (in französisch). Touren von 7 Tagen / 6 Übernachtungen in Begleitung eines englisch sprechenden Führers sind möglich.
Weitere Informationen: www.ariegepyrenees.com



*Mountain-Bike-Abfahrt vom Pic du Midi, nichts für Neulinge!*
Im Oktober 2008 erhielten die Abfahrten mit dem Mountain-Bike vom Pic du Midi aufgrund des
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neuartigen, sportlichen Angebotes die Auszeichnung «Les Etoiles du Tourisme Catégorie Sport et Aventure». 
Die rasante Tour beginnt in 2.877 m Höhe, dabei sind die 1.800 m Höhenunterschied aufrecht in den Pedalen zu bewältigen. Eine sportliche Herausforderung für Könner! Die Abfahrtsstecken (bis zu 11 km Länge) führen über verschiedene Wanderwege. Im Sommer sind für Mountain-Bike-Fahrer täglich zwei Auffahrten mit der Seilbahn möglich. Preis: 30  / Erwachsene.
Im Winter kann die Abfahrt des Pic du Midi de Bigorre mit Skiern oder Snowboard erfolgen, allein oder in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Bergführers!
Weitere Informationen: www.picdumidi.com


----------



## rayc (14. Februar 2009)

Super 
Ich werde mir die beiden Seiten in Detail anschauen, sobald ich von den Kanaren zurück bin.

Wettertechnisch wurde mir abgeraten im September zu fahren, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt kann es sehr unangenehm werden.
Der August wäre besser geeignet, heiß wird es da auch nicht wirklich und ist deutlich trockener. (Das sagt ein Katalane der selbst bei 0°C ohne lange Handschuhe  fährt)

Ray


----------



## rayc (17. Juni 2009)

hier noch eine Seite zum Thema:
http://www.transpirinaica.com/


----------



## se1111 (30. August 2009)

Suche auch nach Infos zu einem PyrenäenX.
Könntet ihr euch vorstellen im November dort zu fahren - hat jemand klimatische Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Auch eine An/Abreise mit der Bahn (DB+TGV) ist nach meinen Recherchen mit Fahrrad-Option nicht drin, nur ohne Fahrrad. Gibts da noch andere bahntechnische Möglichkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (6. September 2009)

bin gerade vom WessiX zurück, daher nur ganz kurz  aus den Gedächtnis:

November ist definitiv zu spät, da hatte ich letztes Jahr selbst in der Sierra Nevada (Südspanien) ab 2000 m Schnee 

Nachzug ab Strassburg nach Perpignan ist eine Möglichkeit.
Da stören die 14 Stunden Fahrt nicht.

Ryan-Air fliegt von Hahn/Hunsrück nach (????) in der Nähe von Barcelona.

Ray


----------



## alphatiere (29. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin ganz frisch beim Forum und soeben von einer Pyrenäen Überquerung zurück!
Da wir das selbe Problem mit Inormationen hatten, haben wir unserer Reise gut dokumentiert und werden im November-Dezember ein Buch herausbringen inklusive allen gesamelten Infos und GPS Daten!

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt könnt Ihr unter http://alphatiere.planetmedia.at schon einiges nachlesen!


----------



## alphatiere (29. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
die Pyrenäen sind ein Traum und geheimtipp, während über die Alpen jedes Jahr etwa 160.000 Leute fahren, sind es über die Pirineos gerade mal ca. 500 (von lokalen Cracks geschätzt)!


----------



## Tobsn (30. September 2009)

alphatiere schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ganz frisch beim Forum und soeben von einer Pyrenäen Überquerung zurück!
> Da wir das selbe Problem mit Inormationen hatten, haben wir unserer Reise gut dokumentiert und werden im November-Dezember ein Buch herausbringen inklusive allen gesamelten Infos und GPS Daten!
> ...



Danke


----------



## rayc (30. September 2009)

Dann kommen nächstes Jahr noch eine Handvoll dazu, gell tobsn 

@alphatiere, bin für jede Info dankbar.
Kannst du mir sagen warum alle Biker nur auf der span. Seite fahren?

Ich will definitiv einen Wechsel zwischen F, E und Andorra haben.

Ray


----------



## alphatiere (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich kann man von beiden Seiten her fahren, es sind auf der Strecke die wir gefahren sind auch über 90-95% fahrbar! Wenn Du diese Strecke in die umgekehrte Richtung fahren möchtest, fallen allerdings ein paar Singeltrails aus! Das ankommen am Mittelmeer ist aber bestimmt schöner als am Atlantik!

Gruß


----------



## alphatiere (30. September 2009)

Sorry zu 'Deiner spn. Seite Frage! Das große Problem ist ganz sicher, das es zur französischen Seite einfach gar keine Infos gibt. Wir haben abeer auch vor im nächsten Frühjahr die Französiche Seite von West nach Ost zu fahren!


----------



## rayc (30. September 2009)

Beide Antworten passen doch 

Der Winter ist hoffentlich lang genug um eine gescheite Planung hin zu bekommen. Karten kann ich lesen und auf franz. Seite gibt es einfach die besseren Karten (www.geoportail.fr).
Wettertechn. ist die Südseite sicherlich stabiler.

Ost nach West würde ich auch bevorzugen, aber warum nicht West nach Ost? 
D.h. aber das man gar nichts von den klassischen Routen übernehmen kann.

Ray


----------



## rayc (19. Februar 2010)

Neben der TransAlp gibt es die Transpyr:

http://www.transpyr.com/es/02.html

In 8 Tagen da durch zu rauschen ist schon eine Nummer.

Ist jemand 2009 eine Transpirinaica gefahren?

Ich bin mit @tobsn einen WessiX gefahren, aber 2010 packen wir es. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenede (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo allerseits, 
wie ich sehe tummeln sich in diesem Post Leute die die Transpirinaica erleben und genießen wollen. Auch ich gehöre dazu und plane für die letzten 2-3 Wochen im Juli, einen Termin gibt es noch nicht, bin da einigermaßen flexibel.
Meine Vorstellung wäre den Asphaltanteil zumindest bergab auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und dem Buikeguide von J. Laparra "La travesia de los Pirineos en Btt" als Grundlage zu nehmen. Varianten kann man "vor Ort" noch einbauen. Habe in einem spanischen Forum geschaut und auch dort gibt es ähnliche Themen mit Leuten die sich, zumindest für einen gemeinsamen Start, zuammentun. Ob man die Transpi dann auch gemeinsam zu Ende fährt, hängt dann sicher auch von der Fitness jedes Einzelnen ab. Aber auf dem Weg trifft man sicher auch noch einige Leute. 

Meldet Euch falls Ihr Interesse habt! Bin gespannt...

Ride on!


----------



## rayc (14. Mai 2010)

hast du die Strecken aus dem Buikeguide von J. Laparra "La travesia de los Pirineos en Btt" auch als Tracks?
Oder sind diese schon durch die hier im Tread verlinkten Tracks abgedeckt?

Die Strecke, die mir momentan noch am besten gefällt, ist die von Pascal Darre.
Teile were ich evt. übernehmen, da er von West nach Ost gefahren ist.
Ich plane  momentan am Atlantik zu starten und in 2 Wochen bis etwa Pic du Midi zu kommen.
Ich versuche möglichst viel auf den GR10 (frz. Seite) oder auf den GR11 (span Seite) zu fahren.
Der HRP (Haute Route Pirenees) ist definitv zu extrem.
Die Strecke des GR10 sehe ich recht gut auf den IGN25, der GR11 ist auf den span. Topos nicht so gut erkennbar.
Wenn jemand den GR11 als Track hätte, wäre das wunderbar.
Mit der Software CompeGPS Land  kann man übrigens sowohl die span. und die franz. Topo kostenfrei (online) nutzen und auch lokal speichern.  

Ray


----------



## cube ltd 1 (14. Mai 2010)

Kann man den Cross bereits über Pfingsten dieses Jahr anpeilen? Hat da jemand eine Ahnung wie das vor Ort aussieht ? 

Danke


----------



## cube ltd 1 (14. Mai 2010)

Hab die richtige Seite gefunden, wird nix in der Zeit.....


----------



## Speichenede (14. Mai 2010)

Rayc,
ich habe die Tracks nicht und werde wohl koneventionell nach Karte fahren. 
In anderen Beiträgen habe ich schon gelesen, dass der GR 11 und GR 10 viel mit schieben verbunden ist, aber das ist ja auch relativ, zumindest wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## Lazy-Rider (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo, wir werden auf dem GR 11 vom Mittelmeer zum Atlantik biken. Hier ein paar Infos
http://coast-to-coast.lazy-riders.de/
Ich bin natürlich dankbar für hilfreiche Tipps was den GR 11 angeht, wo er z.B. nicht fahrbar ist (wegen Klettersteig z.B.) Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Mai 2010)

Hey Super!

Wann fährst du genau?
3-4 Wochen sind schon realistisch wenn man TRails fahren will und nicht durchhetzen will.

Ray


----------



## Lazy-Rider (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ray, so ca. ab dem 24.07. Vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere Wege  Guido


----------



## rayc (29. Mai 2010)

Leider nein, fahre erst am 20.8 los.
Wir fahren von W->O

Wir planen 2 Wochen, mehr ist einfach nicht drin.
Ich denke bis zum Pic Midi sollten wir kommen.
Momentan versuche ich eine Strecke mehr auf der frz. Seite zu planen.
Teilweise auf den GR10, wo es Sinn macht.
Auf den span. GR11 (also nicht einmal rund um Paris) wechseln wir wenn es besser passt oder das Wetter in Norden grottig ist.

*Die GR in F, teilweise mit GPS-Track!*
http://www.gr-infos.com/gr-de.htm

Ray


----------



## Lazy-Rider (29. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg. Bin gespannt auf euren Bericht. Nächstes Jahr tauschen wir die Touren


----------



## rayc (18. August 2010)

Unsere geplante Route sieht wie folgt aus:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acswcwkvaghekdhg
Da einfach die Folgeetappen anklicken.

Wer sich das genau anschaut wird feststellen das es letzendlich ein Rundkurs wurde.
Schauen wir mal was wir von der Strecke machen können.

Wir sind zu viert, ich denke das ist eine ideale Gruppengröße.

Wir fahren per Auto an, das ist die günstigste und angenehmste Variante.
Aber dann auch der Grund warum es ein Rundkurs wird.

600 km und 25.000 Hm mit 7 Etappen pro franz. und span. Seite.

Es geht diesen Freitag, 20.8 los.
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.

@Lazy-Rider, wir war eigentlich euer GR11-PyrenäenX?

Ray

Wanderwege in Spanien:
http://www.rutasyviajes.net/gr-pr/gr/gr-index.html


----------



## heliuscc (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

eine Route durch die Pyrenäen auf der spanischen Seite gibt es auch noch hier:

http://pyrenees2005.free.fr  dann die Rubrik "Les Etapes"

Mit roadbook und gps-Daten.


Gerhard


----------



## rayc (19. August 2010)

diese Strecke wurde schon mehrmals gepostet. 

Nicht schlecht, aber es geht besser.

Ray


----------



## heliuscc (20. August 2010)

Hallo Ray,

hab's jetzt gesehen. 
Ich hatte wohl gestern den ersten thread nicht besonders aufmerksam gelesen.

Wobei die hier beschriebene Tour

http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-...7d4b71663b7c9#

auf den ersten Blick ja sehr ähnlich aussieht.
Muss ich mir noch mal genauer ansehen.

Und besser geht natürlich immer 
Hast du denn da eine Empfehlung? Sollte allerdings auf jeden Fall eine Durchquerung vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer (oder umgekehrt) sein.


Gerhard


----------



## Lazy-Rider (25. August 2010)

Hallo Ray,
sind seit gestern Abend zurück. Bin den GR 11 von Osten ca. 260 km gefahren (10.000 Höhenmeter bergauf). Kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, da er sehr verblockt ist! Wandermäßig ein Traum!
Hier ein paar Eindrücke in meinem Blog:
http://lazy-riders.de/blog/
Grüße Guido


----------



## rayc (5. September 2010)

Wir sind auch zurück.

War einfach nur toll 
Auf dem Gr11 sind wir nur eine Etappe gefahren. Hoch bis 2350m von Bielsa über Piste und über Trail abwärts. 

Mehr dazu später....
Wir sind erst seit dem 3.9 zurück.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazy-Rider (6. September 2010)

Bin gespannt!
Hier sind zwei Diashows von unserer Tour:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI83ilxXE3g"]YouTube- Mit dem Mountainbike auf dem GR 11[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRwwACEi1pg"]YouTube- Wandern auf dem GR 11[/nomedia]

und natürlich hier 

http://coast-to-coast.lazy-riders.de/coast_to_coast_tour.html
Viele Grüße
Guido


----------

